# 14' Alumacraft...whatcha think?



## tripleup05 (Oct 11, 2010)

This boat is on a sort of indefinate loan to me, but the owner won't allow me to mod it, so I was thinking about purchasing it from him and calling it my own. $500 gets the boat, trailer, 45lb thrust motor, and battery. 

From stern to bow she measures 13' 9", and from side to side at the gunwhales she measures 56". I'm not exactly sure how to take a measurement on the bottom...its hard to tell as the boat makes a continous curve towards the middle, and never really flattens out. To floor it, you either have to sacrifce floor to gunwhale height to gain floor width, or sacrifice floor width to gain floor to gunwhale height due to the curvature of the hull(hopefully that makes sense). 

A decent compromise seems to be making the floor about 46" wide (at the stern ofcourse, didn't check to see what that would measure at the bow) That would leave about 3" under the floor at the middle of the hull for foam, and about 10" from the floor to the top of the benches, which is the height I would like to put my decking. 10" isn't alot of storage space, but I guess it is better than nothing.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Oct 12, 2010)

Look at my 14ft Aluminum V. It is similar to yours........I saw how to do the floor here from a guy.......


https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15880


----------



## virgilpullin (Oct 12, 2010)

I say BUY BUY BUY!!! 

Jon boats are low maintenence, easy to launch/load inexpensive to maintain and modify... etc, just an all around fun boat, now that I own one I actually regret buying my fiberglass bass boat (such a big engine and boat are just a money pit).


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard.....

Im in Grayson as well. Thats not a bad deal on that boat.


----------



## RiverRunner (Oct 12, 2010)

That's a heck of a deal, go ahead and get it....make it the way you want.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 12, 2010)

500 is a steal esp with titles


----------



## ENIRB (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice investment opportunity.
And a good blank slate to start with.


----------



## DaveInGA (Oct 13, 2010)

What is holding you back? Grab that baby and make it yours the way you want it! :WELCOME:


----------



## tripleup05 (Oct 14, 2010)

Cool thanks for all of the encouraging words  ! One question though...is it possible to add in a drain plug? The current drain plug has JB Weld smeared all over it, and with the addition of a floor and decking, flipping the boat over to drain it will no longer be an option.


----------



## DaveInGA (Oct 14, 2010)

tripleup05 said:


> Cool thanks for all of the encouraging words  ! One question though...is it possible to add in a drain plug? The current drain plug has JB Weld smeared all over it, and with the addition of a floor and decking, flipping the boat over to drain it will no longer be an option.



Yes, you can order a new one online or buy one at a local Marine dealership. All you have to do is flange it, not a real big deal to do.


----------



## Topgun (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey!! We have the same boat! :lol: I just bought mine with trailer and (non-running) Johnson 9.5 for $500 so price seems about right. I'm gonna do my floor 6" off the bottom so that I'll have room to run plumbing for livewell, wiring, etc., and some flotation. Check it out here:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16757


----------



## DuraCraft (Dec 27, 2010)

Like the song says, ...make it mine, make it mine, make it mine... That would be Andy Willimas singing Three Coins in a Fountain of course. Buy that boat


----------

